# Lunker bass trail at lake allatoona



## demosh552 (Sep 12, 2014)

We have finally gotten our schedule made for our upcoming trail on Lake Allatoona .
Our first tournament will be at Galt's Ferry Landing on September the 27th starting at Safe light to 3PM. Entry fee is $50 per boat and $10 optional big fish. Payback is 1 in 5 boats with $10 per entry going to the classic.

These are our new 2014/2015 Schedule:

Sept. 27th, 2014                      Jan. 3, 2015

Oct. 25, 2014                            Feb. 21, 2015

Nov. 22, 2014                           Mar. 14, 2015

Dec. 6, 2014                              Apr. 4, 2015

May 23, 2015  Classic (TBA)

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at Bill Mosher (706)409-2730. Thanks


----------



## Lilmac91 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm looking to join a jon boat tourny. I don't have a boat but willing to go wit someone. Cld u help me?


----------



## 33788 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is this a club or open trail on Allatoona?  I keep my boat here in Kennesaw, GA during the winter and was looking for some open trails on Allatoona.  Where can I find rules and regulations for this trail?  My children a 12 year old daughter or 7 year old son will partner with me when fishing.  They both want to do more tournament fishing this maybe a great platform to teach them the ropes of competitive fishing.  Thanks ahead.


----------



## edgewood (Oct 1, 2014)

It is an open trail.


----------

